# ID



## jimd (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, newby here. Please ID this engine for me, its a picture from northeast ohio.
Thanks!
http://www.morscher.com/rr/1988/19880409_05.jpg


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Any idea what the roadname is? I will be able to check tomorrow if nobody else chimes in sooner...


----------



## jimd (Feb 8, 2010)

Wish I did, when you say 'roadname', what exactly are you feferring to? Remember, total newb here...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

"Roadname" refers to the railroad which the locomotive belongs to... For example, "Boston & Maine" would be a roadname, a defunct one at that


----------



## jimd (Feb 8, 2010)

B&O was common in that area from what I remember. Lots of coal cars and salt. It actually kinda looks like the backside of the red one pictured in the sites banner.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I found it... It is amazing what you can discover by backtracking a link...

It is listed on this page, dated 04-09-1988...

The railroad is Ohi-Rail, and it is an ALCO S2 switcher locomotive... More pictures of that exact locomotive can be found here


----------



## jimd (Feb 8, 2010)

Friggin bad a$$! Looks like a match.... I remember these things from the 60's.
http://www.morscher.com/rr/1988/19880409_05.jpg
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1458139


----------

